# SVS PB13 Ultra Review



## tonyvdb

Thanks to The Home Theater Shack and SVSound I received my PB13 Ultra yesterday afternoon.

I will be posting a review and pictures about it in this thread SEE BELOW.

*Day one, First Impressions:*
Let me say that this is the most amazing sub I have ever seen and heard for home theater! The build quality and looks is no less than an A+. The size alone is just plain amazing. 
During my initial testing of it I had the very structure of my house vibrating because of the db levels this PB13 puts out. 
[img]https://ais.eporia.com/AIS/company_38/46285.jpg?qlt=80&cell=250,250&cvt=jpeg[/img]I borrowed an Audio control industrial Real Time Spectrum Analyzer SA-3051 from my church and hooked it up, the indication I got on it was that I still had readings below 20hz at 95db and the sub is not even calibrated properly yet:yay:








More info to come.


----------



## drdoan

Thaks for the update, Tony. Looking forward to your impressions as the days go by. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## mike c

Congrats Tony! it's a good upgrade, perhaps never to be matched again.


----------



## Blaser

Good news Tony! According to Ilkka's tests this is an excellent performer!:bigsmile:
Congrats!


----------



## a1161979

SVS are really doing well at the moment and this Sub only proves this... Great performance, good price and compact package! Cant wait to see some more detailed information plus the all important subjective review as well as pictures


----------



## jakewash

I am still waiting for mine:waiting: and reading this makes it even harder.


----------



## tonyvdb

Ok, here we go,

The delivery of the PD13 Ultra was quick (form Ontario to Alberta less than 3 days ground) The box is huge and weighs 160lbs










Getting this beast into my basement was not as difficult as I thought it would be as once I had it in my back entrance using a dolly I just used gravity and let it slide slowly down the stairs. The sub is packed really well with rigid 3" thick foam all the way around.










Once out of the box (had to turn the box on its side to do so) I took off the plastic wrap and hulled out my old A/D/S MS3u sub and placed it beside the Ultra, You can really see the size difference in this photo.










The fit and finish of the PB13 Ultra is really something to talk about. It looks amazing just sitting there and will most defiantly be a conversation piece in any room.
The back panel BASH amp is also well put together with every option you can imagine. Including:
Phase control
Gain adjustment
Subsonic filter (used when closing off one or more of the front ports to get a lower frequency response) with settings of 20hz, 15hz, 10hz, and sealed.
A Parametric EQ
Crossover setting with RCA High pass filter switch
Room compensation size (small medium and large)
And also comes with balanced XLR and unbalanced RCA inputs










Once the sub was in place it really becomes a part of the systems over all look and from the listening position does not look out of place.


----------



## tonyvdb

I decided to set the PB13 Ultra at the 15hz setting with one port plugged. I want the lower frequency's to be strong rather than have it with better output at higher SPL's although still not by any means "low" dbs as it still can reach well over 100dbs with that setting. I sent a test tone of 20hz to it from a test CD that I have and I literally had the entire house vibrating and that was only at a reasonable 90dbs.

I then played the opening section of video from the DVE DVD (I forgot to turn the volume down on the receiver and absolutely scared the pants off of me) The DB levels of my entire system was over 100 as I still had the SA-3051 turned on! The sub really brings the entire system together with a fullness that I have not heard before. The lows are astonishing:hsd: 

I can only imagine once this sub is tuned properly and has had some time to break in that it will really smooth out (I am a firm believer that a speaker needs time to break in before it preforms to its fullest).


----------



## warren112

Hi Tony,

I also just got a SVS PC 13 ultra as I liked the look of the upright cylinder and it somewhat disappears in my room behind the TV. I will try the 15 hertz setting with one port plugged. I am really enjoying the ambient LFE base effects but I probably have turned up the sub an extra 10 db. On the base frequency sweep test it rattled the pictures on my wall!

How do you recomend setting the phase? I haven't done this yet.

What are the speaker settings in your receiver? Audyssey has set mine to full.

What do you recommend & what do you do for setting up this sub. Should I get phone assistance from SVS?

I have the Radio Shack SPL & Avia dvd. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tonyvdb

warren112 said:


> How do you recomend setting the phase? I haven't done this yet.
> 
> What are the speaker settings in your receiver? Audyssey has set mine to full.
> 
> What do you recommend & what do you do for setting up this sub. Should I get phone assistance from SVS?
> 
> I have the Radio Shack SPL & Avia dvd. Thanks for your help.


Hi Warren,

Unless you have more than one sub usually leaving the phase set to 0 is best in most cases.
Setting up this sub really depends on your knowledge of what the adjustments on the back do. if you leave everything at its recommended setting in the manual you still will have fairly good results. It depends on your room size and shape. Mine is 15x 35' with a 9ft ceiling.
Seeing as you have the Radio Shack SPL meter & Avia DVD you have most of the tools you need I myself have not used REW yet so I cant give advice on that but just for starters setting the receivers crossover is a must with this sub as it doesn't need any help from the mains. Usually setting the crossover at 80Hz is a good start.
I am still in the process of tuning it to my liking and this will be a few weeks before I have it the way I like.


----------



## Mike P.

Tony, just curious what you plugged the port with.


----------



## mike c

Mike P. said:


> Tony, just curious what you plugged the port with.


each SVS Ultra includes three foam port bungs to retune the subwoofer to:
20hz = no bungs
15hz = 1 bung
10hz = 2 bungs
sealed = 3 bungs


----------



## Mike P.

Good to know that SVS is looking after things! I just noticed in the above pic of the sub that a bung is placed in the center port.


----------



## warren112

Hi Tony,

Both my front and center speakers have accurate tight base response. The center speaker has frequency response of +-2 dB from 53 Hz to 18khz. Why would I not want the full voice from a TV announcer to come entirely from the center speaker in full accurate fidelity, rathar than split between the center and the subwoofer. This is what the speaker was designed to do.

Likewise the front speakers have been my only speakers for the last 30 years and are capable of very accurate music reproduction. I always liked their acccurate base response.

Another factor is that if I turn up the subwoofer output to accentuate the LFE effects in a movie, it might unbalance the sound coming from the other speakers. I expect to do this for demonstration purposes or even for movies with explosions.

I tried the SVS PB 13 Ultra in 15 HZ mode and it sounds great, but I can't tell the difference so far from 20 Hz mode. 

I also balanced the output from each of my 5 speakers using my receiver's tome generator and the Radio Shack SPL meter at the center of my listening position with the meter held vertical (pointing at the ceiling). 

For accurate response from the subwoofer, do I use the internal tones, or is there a better method. The subwoofer is currently +8 dB more than the other speakers. If I set the speakers to 80 Hz, I will need to have the proper level between the subwoofer and the other speakers.

Keep me informed as to how you personally set up your system.

Thanks for your all your help.


----------



## tonyvdb

warren112 said:


> Both my front and center speakers have accurate tight base response. The center speaker has frequency response of +-2 dB from 53 Hz to 18khz. Why would I not want the full voice from a TV announcer to come entirely from the center speaker in full accurate fidelity, rathar than split between the center and the subwoofer. This is what the speaker was designed to do.
> 
> Likewise the front speakers have been my only speakers for the last 30 years and are capable of very accurate music reproduction. I always liked their acccurate base response.


I understand your concerns, You have to remember that the crossover setting is not a shut off of the frequencies below that point but rather a roll off of them. So there will still be plenty of frequencies down to at least 60hz before its dies off. The human voice does not go below 100hz anyhow. So for listening to music in two channel direct mode the crossover is disabled anyhow as in most cases the sub is off for that setting.



> Another factor is that if I turn up the subwoofer output to accentuate the LFE effects in a movie, it might unbalance the sound coming from the other speakers.


This should not be an issue as the PB13 is way more capable of doing the job than any full frequency speaker. and by having the bass going to both could actualy caus you more grief.



> For accurate response from the subwoofer, do I use the internal tones, or is there a better method. The subwoofer is currently +8 dB more than the other speakers. If I set the speakers to 80 Hz, I will need to have the proper level between the subwoofer and the other speakers.


Ideally a test tone sweep is best as you can hear the sweep pass through the 80hz area and you will be able to tell if you have to much or to little. DVE has this sweep on the DVD I dont remember if Avia has it.
REW is ideal for this as it not only has this feature but shows you on a graph what you have.


----------



## Guest

tonyvdb said:


> I understand your concerns, You have to remember that the crossover setting is not a shut off of the frequencies below that point but rather a roll off of them. So there will still be plenty of frequencies down to at least 60hz before its dies off. The human voice does not go below 100hz anyhow. So for listening to music in two channel direct mode the crossover is disabled anyhow as in most cases the sub is off for that setting.
> 
> 
> 
> This should not be an issue as the PB13 is way more capable of doing the job than any full frequency speaker. and by having the bass going to both could actualy caus you more grief.
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally a test tone sweep is best as you can hear the sweep pass through the 80hz area and you will be able to tell if you have to much or to little. DVE has this sweep on the DVD I dont remember if Avia has it.
> REW is ideal for this as it not only has this feature but shows you on a graph what you have.


Yep. I thought my x over at 60 was good util i got a setup disc,Avia. Then i heard it drop of the end of a table and reset it to 80. Nice and smooth.


----------



## tonyvdb

Just to add a few things to my above review, I played some music on my system last night mostly jazz and The PB13 really does a nice job with music. I was pleasantly surprised by this as given the size I was not sure how well it would do but it sounded really smooth with nice tight bass but not too much.
I don't know how SVS managed this but after re eq-ing my system to blend nicely with the sub my entire system sounds even better, the mains were very well complimented by this sub and I cant imagine how I ever did without it.
The PB13 Ultra is very musical and will make any system sound far better.:T


----------



## mike c

metal grill, cloth grill, no grill


----------



## WudChuk

the metal grill, makes the sub look like it has a "shield" and ready for battle... :boxer:


----------



## Roaddog359

This is my first post in here! I am looking to replace my Klipsch sub 12 with the svs pb13 ultra. I am running Klipsch rf 83 front, RC 64 center, rs 62 sides and rf 63 for the rear. All in the cherry finish except the sub and the rs 62's. and emotiva xpa 2 and xpa 5 amps. Is this a good sub for my set up the receiver right now is an onkyo 706 but looking at the onkyo 906. the room size is 20 x 30 with vaulted ceiling about 16 ft high. I am also wondering if the rosenut finish will match with the cherry finish of the klipsch. Does anyone have a picture of the rosenut up close in good quality? What about grill choices metal or cloth? Which is better or looks better? Thanks for the help. Any input on this sub will be helpful!


----------



## DACS4

Roaddog359 said:


> This is my first post in here! I am looking to replace my Klipsch sub 12 with the svs pb13 ultra. I am running Klipsch rf 83 front, RC 64 center, rs 62 sides and rf 63 for the rear. All in the cherry finish except the sub and the rs 62's. and emotiva xpa 2 and xpa 5 amps. Is this a good sub for my set up the receiver right now is an onkyo 706 but looking at the onkyo 906. the room size is 20 x 30 with vaulted ceiling about 16 ft high. I am also wondering if the rosenut finish will match with the cherry finish of the klipsch. Does anyone have a picture of the rosenut up close in good quality? What about grill choices metal or cloth? Which is better or looks better? Thanks for the help. Any input on this sub will be helpful!


Hey Roaddog....welcome! I'm new up here too. Not the best shots of my PB13 in rosenut but hopefully gives you an idea. Personally..I love the look of the curved metal grill.:bigsmile:


----------



## robbroy

Roaddog359 said:


> This is my first post in here! I am looking to replace my Klipsch sub 12 with the svs pb13 ultra. I am running Klipsch rf 83 front, RC 64 center, rs 62 sides and rf 63 for the rear. All in the cherry finish except the sub and the rs 62's. and emotiva xpa 2 and xpa 5 amps. Is this a good sub for my set up the receiver right now is an onkyo 706 but looking at the onkyo 906. the room size is 20 x 30 with vaulted ceiling about 16 ft high. I am also wondering if the rosenut finish will match with the cherry finish of the klipsch. Does anyone have a picture of the rosenut up close in good quality? What about grill choices metal or cloth? Which is better or looks better? Thanks for the help. Any input on this sub will be helpful!


To answer some of the questions at least:

1: yes, it will be a fantastic sub with your (or really, any) setup.

2. IIRC, the Klipsch are more of a "light brown" kind of cherry. The SVS rosenut is very red. If they're are going to be close together, you might be better off with the black.

3. I think the metal grill is brilliant. It looks much better (IMO, of course) and is a snap to keep clean. We have several cats, a couple of them with very long hair that shed a lot, and I can't imagine keeping a cloth grill down by the ground clean.

-Robb


----------



## Roaddog359

That looks really nice! Looks like it is a great match for your speakers. It looks like it is a dark red color. I think that is alot darker than the cherry Klipsch finish. I would like to get a sub in something other than black. I think the wood looks so much nicer. How is the sound? Would you know if that is a good upgrade over my Klipsch sub 12? Are there any other subs it this price range I should look at? Thanks for the help.


----------



## robbroy

Roaddog359 said:


> That looks really nice! Looks like it is a great match for your speakers. It looks like it is a dark red color. I think that is alot darker than the cherry Klipsch finish. I would like to get a sub in something other than black. I think the wood looks so much nicer. How is the sound? Would you know if that is a good upgrade over my Klipsch sub 12? Are there any other subs it this price range I should look at? Thanks for the help.


The sub 12 is not in the same league as the SVS PB13-Ultra. If you insist on wood, I think the oak finish will look better with your Klipsch. The piano finish, while black, is also stunning.

-Robb


----------



## Roaddog359

Thanks for the help. The rosenut is to red and the oak is too light. I wish they had a shade in the middle. I may have to get textured black. Can I use the sub 12 and the svs together or is that a no no!!!


----------



## robbroy

Roaddog359 said:


> Thanks for the help. The rosenut is to red and the oak is too light. I wish they had a shade in the middle. I may have to get textured black. Can I use the sub 12 and the svs together or is that a no no!!!


Obviously you *can* use them together, but it will be hard to calibrate because the SVS has so much more headroom and goes so much deeper. Once you listen to a very deep, loud scene, you will realize what that Klipsch was *not* giving you, and you won't miss having it in your system for a minute. Like most of us, once you get an SVS, you will list your old sub on eBay or craigslist, and feel a small bit of guilt for pawning your old sub off on some poor sap who has not heard a SVS subwoofer.

-Robb


----------



## DACS4

Roaddog359 said:


> That looks really nice! Looks like it is a great match for your speakers. It looks like it is a dark red color. I think that is alot darker than the cherry Klipsch finish. I would like to get a sub in something other than black. I think the wood looks so much nicer. How is the sound? Would you know if that is a good upgrade over my Klipsch sub 12? Are there any other subs it this price range I should look at? Thanks for the help.


The rosenut amazingly matches/blends perfectly with my Rocket speakers which are "rosewood". Couldn't be happier. Sounds amazing...by far the best sub we have ever owned...last 2 subs were an MFW-15 and a Def Tech Supercube Reference.

As others have stated...the PB13 is 100% in a different league compared to your Klipsch 12. Sell your 12...take the $$$ and put it towards to the PB13.....you will never look back! 

The paino black finish is real nice too!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## DACS4

robbroy said:


> Obviously you *can* use them together, but it will be hard to calibrate because the SVS has so much more headroom and goes so much deeper. Once you listen to a very deep, loud scene, you will realize what that Klipsch was *not* giving you, and you won't miss having it in your system for a minute. Like most of us, once you get an SVS, you will list your old sub on eBay or craigslist, and feel a small bit of guilt for pawning your old sub off on some poor sap who has not heard a SVS subwoofer.
> 
> -Robb


Well said Robb. Couldn't agree more!:T


----------



## Roaddog359

the only thing I am wondering is my klipsch sub 12 is down firing and it shake the floor pretty good. The svs is front firing what can I expect from this sub's front fire woofer?


----------



## DACS4

Roaddog359 said:


> the only thing I am wondering is my klipsch sub 12 is down firing and it shake the floor pretty good. The svs is front firing what can I expect from this sub's front fire woofer?


You can expect it to be cleaner :yes:, :unbelievable:go lower:yes:, :scaredlay louder:yes:, and shake things more :hsd: than your downfiring 12. The frequencies a sub reproduces are non-directional so downfiring, front firing it's still going to travel through the floors and walls and all over the room.

The driver on the PB13 is a work of art in itself.


----------



## Roaddog359

Thanks, this svs looks like the sub I want. I just have to decide on finish? And thats what is holding me up. How is the svs for music? Are there any velodynes I should consider as well? Could i get the oak on and refinish it darker to match my cherry speakers or would that be a pain and not advisable? Now the big question does svs offer any forum discounts or do there subs ever go on sale besides the free shipping offer?


----------



## tonyvdb

The PB13 ultra is an amazing sub for music as well, it makes music sound full without being boomy. Highly recommended for both movies and music.


----------



## robbroy

The free shipping offer is as good as it gets. They are factory direct, so it's not like there are a ton of middle men to offer discounts. Seriously, I can't think of anything in the price range (or above, really) to look at.

I would not recommend trying to stain one of these yourself, unless you are an extremely skilled wood worker. They are very well finished, so you are best off going with what will work best from them.

-Robb


----------



## Roaddog359

I emailed SVS and they emailed me back and said they would send me a sample of all the finishes so I can make a good decison. :T


----------



## Roaddog359

Well I got my SVS PB 13 Ultra in transit. It will be at the house Monday. The wife and I decided to go rosenut. I hope it looks good. She did not want a big black piece of furniture and the oak was way to light. Anyway the sub will rock no matter what color it is!


----------



## tonyvdb

Well, its been some time but I finaly gave REW a try and this is how my SVS PB13U looks in our theater room.
The Green line is just my older A/D/S ms3u sub and the Yellow line is both the PB13u and the A/D/S together.










Having both subs gives me lots of headroom and can easily give me 100db at 20Hz without clipping.
Normally mixing two different subs is not a good idea but in my case (and the graph shows it) they have almost identical responses other than the PB13 having alot more headroom.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood

I LIKE that metal grill!


----------



## Ray in Kingwood

that rosenut finish looks gorgeous!.


----------



## bone215

Yes the Rosenut looks great. Do you have your sub set up? Pictures would be nice and perhaps you could tell us what you think of how it sounds in your room?


----------



## swingin

I have a question about the PC-13Ultras, I have two of them now and wanted to know peoples opinion on how you all tune your subs for music as opposed to movies? As in, do you plug ports for music? Would music sound better with them sealed? Same for movies, what do you like best? While i'm at it, has anyone ever tried to put higher risers on the bottom base plate of the PC-13 ultras?


----------



## tonyvdb

Its all about preference, The big advantage with the PB13u is the flexibility. With you having two PB13u's you should not need to plug any ports if your using them for both music and movies.
Music rarely ever goes lower than around 30Hz where movies particularly BluRay as the uncompressed audio can go as deep as 8Hz. With two of them in your room I highly doubt that you will come close to over driving them if you leave them with ports unplugged. The advantage to plugging the ports is that you will boost the output at higher frequencies but will loose on the lower end with a higher roll-off.

I personally run my sub with one port plugged, and the room compensation set to large.


----------



## swingin

tonyvdb said:


> Its all about preference, The big advantage with the PB13u is the flexibility. With you having two PB13u's you should not need to plug any ports if your using them for both music and movies.
> Music rarely ever goes lower than around 30Hz where movies particularly BluRay as the uncompressed audio can go as deep as 8Hz. With two of them in your room I highly doubt that you will come close to over driving them if you leave them with ports unplugged. The advantage to plugging the ports is that you will boost the output at higher frequencies but will loose on the lower end with a higher roll-off.
> 
> I personally run my sub with one port plugged, and the room compensation set to large.


I think ill try the single port blocked for a while, as of now i dont use the room compensation at all, its turned off. My room is 22' long and 13 1/2' wide, in your opinion should i use one of the three settings? Thanks..


----------



## tonyvdb

Well, I would say that the medium setting would be best but again its about what sounds good for you. Have you tried using REW?


----------



## swingin

tonyvdb said:


> Well, I would say that the medium setting would be best but again its about what sounds good for you. Have you tried using REW?


No laptop, no calibrated mic and no phantom power amp. I do use the SPL, and now audyssey. I bought the DVE HD basics but cant make heads or tails from it.. Its not very helpful to a novice HT guy..


----------



## tonyvdb

Audyssey will do a fairly decent job of setting things right, what receiver are you using?


----------



## swingin

tonyvdb said:


> Audyssey will do a fairly decent job of setting things right, what receiver are you using?


Onkyo TX NR709


----------



## tonyvdb

Nice receiver, let it do what it thinks is best and then use your SPL meter to adjust the levels. The sub level (in my opinion) should be a bit hotter at about 80 to 85db particularly for music.


----------



## swingin

I too like to run them hot.. Thanks for your input.. Oh i forgot to mention i use a PB-12 NSD also, lol its hooked to the center channel.


----------



## tonyvdb

Hmmmm a sub on the centre channel, I dont think Ive met anyone on here who has done that. Just remember that if you have phase cancellation you could be missing out on alot of what your subs are doing. Have you checked to see if you do?


----------



## swingin

tonyvdb said:


> Hmmmm a sub on the centre channel, I dont think Ive met anyone on here who has done that. Just remember that if you have phase cancellation you could be missing out on alot of what your subs are doing. Have you checked to see if you do?


I think I saw at least one person that has a sub added to the center, i am a bit different, lol. I actually wouldn't know how to test that, when i run audyssey i turn the center sub off, then back on after just to get a bit more umph out of the center on explosions and such. As of now, the system sounds, and feels great.


----------



## tonyvdb

the sub on the centre would be different thats for sure, what do you have the crossovers set at for the left, centre and right channels?


----------



## swingin

tonyvdb said:


> the sub on the centre would be different thats for sure, what do you have the crossovers set at for the left, centre and right channels?


Front and sides are set to 60Hz center is at 70Hz, surround backs are at 60Hz also, when i do the audyssey they all come up at 40Hz, and i think i read somewhere that audyssey doesn't work below 40Hz that's why i raised them. I know everybody says set em to 80Hz, but i have very big and very powerful speakers. 

What do you think about the Xovers?


----------



## tonyvdb

The version of Audyssey the 709 has works well below that however its not always ideal to leave the crossovers set that low as you can have issues. THX recommends 80Hz on all speakers and given you have 3 subs (personally the sub on the centre is un necessary) I would use that PB12 NSD as a third in the room on the sub out as well to fix some nulls in the room.


----------



## swingin

tonyvdb said:


> The version of Audyssey the 709 has works well below that however its not always ideal to leave the crossovers set that low as you can have issues. THX recommends 80Hz on all speakers and given you have 3 subs (personally the sub on the centre is un necessary) I would use that PB12 NSD as a third in the room on the sub out as well to fix some nulls in the room.


Wow, maybe i should give the center sub a try. As for THX, i'm not much of a fan, i don't have THX authorized speakers. So i dont know what id be missing? Do you think i would gain much from setting the crossovers to 80 when i have such large speakers? Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb

Yup, 60 or 80Hz is where I would have them regardless because the PB13u's are going to handle the lower frequencies much better no matter what. I would seriously put the PB12NSD in the rear of the room somewhere on the sub output with your other two and I bet it would sound amazing.


----------



## swingin

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, 60 or 80Hz is where I would have them regardless because the PB13u's are going to handle the lower frequencies much better no matter what. I would seriously put the PB12NSD in the rear of the room somewhere on the sub output with your other two and I bet it would sound amazing.


I have one PC-13 in the back of my room, one between the TV and front right speaker, the PB-12 is on the left side of the TV, next to the left front speaker now. I have no more options for placement at the moment, lol.. I already took the PB 12 off the center, so its now an official sub once again.. At the moment one of my PC-13s are out for repair, so ill do some testing when that gets back. Thanks again for the help..:T


----------

